

We published a book in “Pay as you want” model. Here are the results. - kubindurion
http://blog.sitarska.com/post/87602057063/experiment-results-book-in-a-pay-as-you-want-model

======
lpelszyn
What do you think about crowd-funding further development of existing open
source project? Did something like this happen?

Pay as you want for books is good idea, as long as you know what to expect.
Good job on summarizing the outcome :)

~~~
sudapl
The problem is, you never know how much people will pay in this model. I
wonder what are the factors that would increase average price.

~~~
kubindurion
there should be some additional mechanism, if you pay more than average than
you get X

~~~
olasitarska
So it's Humble Bundle style, right? It could work if you have more than 1
item. [https://www.humblebundle.com/](https://www.humblebundle.com/)

------
gus_massa
> _Note that Hacker News traffic is included in “(direct) / (none)”, they hide
> it somehow._

Why does HN hide the referer url? (How?)

~~~
chrisa
If a website using https (HN) points to a website not using https (the blog),
then the referer is hidden. So it's not something HN is doing specifically,
it's just because one is https and the other is not.

More info here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_referer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_referer)

